# Vacation Time



## Janderso (Oct 13, 2021)

Glenda and I are heading to Loreto, Mexico.
See you’all in two weeks.

www.villadelpalmarloreto.com


----------



## extropic (Oct 13, 2021)

We be here, you be safe.


----------



## benmychree (Oct 13, 2021)

Have fun Jeff and Glenda!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 13, 2021)

A little pre-retirement vacation to ease you into it, I like it.

Have a good time, but don't drink the water.


----------



## Martin W (Oct 14, 2021)

dos cervezas por favor, mientras tomando el sol y me relajo

Have a great time!

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Janderso (Oct 14, 2021)

Martin W said:


> dos cervezas por favor, mientras tomando el sol y me relajo
> 
> Have a great time!
> 
> ...


The annoying thing they do, you ask for a corona, they bring you four or five in a bucket of ice with a plate of sliced fresh lime.
It’s very annoying as it leads to over drinking


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 14, 2021)

Janderso said:


> The annoying thing they do, you ask for a corona, they bring you four or five in a bucket of ice with a plate of sliced fresh lime.
> It’s very annoying as it leads to over drinking


Isn't that how they part you from your money?
you order 1 you get 5
you get drunk, you decide to go get dinner, you spend more, you get more drunk... you now are in a hot tub and the alcohol is working harder, to separate you from your money..

it's a great circular loop...


----------



## Janderso (Oct 15, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> Isn't that how they part you from your money?
> you order 1 you get 5
> you get drunk, you decide to go get dinner, you spend more, you get more drunk... you now are in a hot tub and the alcohol is working harder, to separate you from your money..
> 
> it's a great circular loop...


We buy the wrist band. It’s our room key and the staff puts eve on our pre paid account.
This place is absolutely beautiful.
It’s like The Tucson area with the beautiful mountains with blue green water in the valley.
Today, a good book, a long walk along the beach, swimming, food and a cervaza or two this afternoon. 
I always know when I’m relaxed when I can sit with nothing to do and be perfectly content


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 15, 2021)

Janderso said:


> The annoying thing they do, you ask for a corona, they bring you four or five in a bucket of ice with a plate of sliced fresh lime.
> It’s very annoying as it leads to over drinking


Suppose I ordered 4 ? Would I get 20 ?  If they were Molsons or Labatts I wouldn't mind . Enjoy your vacation you two .


----------



## Janderso (Oct 15, 2021)

How about Modelo Especial


----------



## Reimemanua (Oct 20, 2021)

Should we wait for a full report after the trip? Well, it's not the best place to relax tbh, but if you want to get closer to the Mexican culture...then why not? Anyway, in this case, I'd choose another place closer to the capital of the country. But this works not for every country on the globe. When we visited Germany, we knew that Berlin isn't the most beautiful place in the country. We had a nice vacation there getting tickets at https://www.dbauskunft.com/de/ for a reasonable price. I didn't expect german railroads would be that nice. Western Germany is much more developed though.

Have a nice vacation!


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 20, 2021)

Sounds like a terrific place to relax.   However, I suspect many of us get bored fairly quickly with just hedonistic pleasure seeking and need to make something.   It’s a kind of curse, I believe.

For me, it’s like second prize is two weeks in Mexico.   First prize is one week.


----------



## rabler (Oct 20, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> Sounds like a terrific place to relax.   However, I suspect many of us get bored fairly quickly with just hedonistic pleasure seeking and need to make something.   It’s a kind of curse, I believe.
> 
> For me, it’s like second prize is two weeks in Mexico.   First prize is one week.


Ain't that the truth.  
Other than visiting relatives and friends, I'm happiest at my own place.  Got my shop, my projects, tractors, horses, and all the comforts of home.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 21, 2021)

You know when they say, don’t drink the water?
I did.
I’m just now coming out of a five day funk.
I’ve been so weak, I spent three days in bed.
My poor wife.
But today I feel great.
Tomorrow and Saturday we are snorkeling.
These waters are boiling with fishes of all colors and sizes.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 21, 2021)

rabler said:


> Ain't that the truth.
> Other than visiting relatives and friends, I'm happiest at my own place.  Got my shop, my projects, tractors, horses, and all the comforts of home.


Rabler,
If I wasn’t married, I wouldn’t travel at all. I’m with you. I have everything thing I need at home.
And, in 39 days, I’ll have much more time.
My wife said, why don’t you just quit next week. Ok.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 21, 2021)

Janderso said:


> You know when they say, don’t drink the water?
> I did.
> I’m just now coming out of a five day funk.
> I’ve been so weak, I spent three days in bed.
> ...



Beer, only drink beer from the bottle.


----------



## rabler (Oct 21, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Rabler,
> If I wasn’t married, I wouldn’t travel at all. I’m with you. I have everything thing I need at home.
> And, in 39 days, I’ll have much more time.
> My wife said, why don’t you just quit next week. Ok.


My wife is even less enthusiastic about traveling than me.  And she's quite happy I'm done with the work-a-day world.  She laughs in the face of people who said I'd get under her skin when I retired.  We met at work, we're use to being together continously.  Drove her nuts when I kept working after she retired.


----------

